# Show us your batteries!



## Rob Fisher

Bring it on Eskom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher - that is a great battery collection!
I count about 27 batteries
That should keep you going for about a week (4 a day)
Lets hope Eskom doesnt ever shed power for that long. Lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Wow @Rob Fisher - that is a great battery collection!
> I count about 27 batteries
> That should keep you going for about a week (4 a day)
> Lets hope Eskom doesnt ever shed power for that long. Lol



They can because by then my UPS/Battery back system should be installed to drive the house... and the generator will also be standing by to charge the batteries driving the UPS in an emergency! We have to prepare to live in Africa because we are going that way... I just need to see how much a satellite phone costs now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

<Watch this space> pretty sure SAPO delivering my IPV tomorrow. I shall reveal la familia


----------



## Marzuq

Geez @Rob Fisher looks like you are ready for the holocaust. That's at least a weeks worth of vape power if not two

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Rob Fisher said:


> Bring it on Eskom!
> 
> View attachment 19689


Theres 2 purple efest's looking out of place right there.. Their place is actually here with me  

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

As usual, you know I'm a bit of a high-roller with my vape gear...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Frank Zef

I found some Samsung ICR 18650 28A in an old laptop battery.
It doesn't hit like the Efest but should be good as backup units.
If anybody knows of a reason that I shouldn't be using these in a mech mod, please let me know.


----------



## Andre

Frank Zef said:


> I found some Samsung ICR 18650 28A in an old laptop battery.
> It doesn't hit like the Efest but should be good as backup units.
> If anybody knows of a reason that I shouldn't be using these in a mech mod, please let me know.
> 
> View attachment 19744


ICRs use unstable chemistry that vent very violently and explosively. The continues discharge rating of those is but 5.6A. Not recommended for mech mods.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Frank Zef

I have found these batteries (Samsung ICR 18650 ) for sale in some online vape shops, what would they be used for?

http://www.vapemeaway.com/samsung-icr18650-28a.html

http://bevapehappy.com/shop/samsung-3-7v-2800mah-icr18650-28a/


----------



## Andre

Frank Zef said:


> I have found these batteries (Samsung ICR 18650 ) for sale in some online vape shops, what would they be used for?
> 
> http://www.vapemeaway.com/samsung-icr18650-28a.html
> 
> http://bevapehappy.com/shop/samsung-3-7v-2800mah-icr18650-28a/


Personally I would not even use them in a regulated mod. See, e.g. http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2hwh53/is_samsung_icr18650_28a_good/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frank Zef

Andre said:


> Personally I would not even use them in a regulated mod. See, e.g. http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2hwh53/is_samsung_icr18650_28a_good/



Ah! that makes sense, the 28A is a model number, not the Amp rating of the battery.
Will stick to my Efest.
Thnx for all the info.


----------



## free3dom

Frank Zef said:


> Ah! that makes sense, the 28A is a model number, not the Amp rating of the battery.
> Will stick to my Efest.
> Thnx for all the info.



Holy crap 
What a completely insane model number to use on a battery

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## VandaL

Eskom meet La Familia 






16x Authentic VTC 5's , 8x Papa Smurfs, 2x Black sheep of the family XTAR VTC4's

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Gazzacpt

VandaL said:


> Eskom meet La Familia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16x Authentic VTC 5's , 8x Papa Smurfs, 2x Black sheep of the family XTAR VTC4's


You not messing around. I thought I was hardcore with 9 x 18650's

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom

Always good to have spare Konion...even without the Eskom threat, because the demands are higher then the supplies. I have 12.... and no power outings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

erm... here's my collection

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## andro

VandaL said:


> Eskom meet La Familia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16x Authentic VTC 5's , 8x Papa Smurfs, 2x Black sheep of the family XTAR VTC4's


how are the xtar and where did u get them ?


----------



## VandaL

andro said:


> how are the xtar and where did u get them ?


The xtar are cool, they are Sony vtc4s rewrapped. Got them really cheap from origin vape a while ago for $7 battery

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

VandaL said:


> Eskom meet La Familia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16x Authentic VTC 5's , 8x Papa Smurfs, 2x Black sheep of the family XTAR VTC4's


@Rob Fisher just been owned!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## AndreFerreira

Has anybody encountered fake vtc4's?


----------



## VandaL

AndreFerreira said:


> Has anybody encountered fake vtc4's?


Haven't heard of fake vtc4s as there seems to be an abundance of legit ones. However fake vtc5s are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> @Rob Fisher just been owned!



@capetocuba - Duncan you need to check your maths!  I only see 26 batteries in the post... if I count the OP I count 27... and next time I will take my batteries out of my REO's for the photo shoot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VandaL

Rob Fisher said:


> @capetocuba - Duncan you need to check your maths!  I only see 26 batteries in the post... if I count the OP I count 27... and next time I will take my batteries out of my REO's for the photo shoot!


Quality vs quantity  *takes out kitty claws*

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> @capetocuba - Duncan you need to check your maths!  I only see 26 batteries in the post... if I count the OP I count 27... and next time I will take my batteries out of my REO's for the photo shoot!


Hahaha! I was just impressed by the sheer numbers of his VTC5's compared to your AW's


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> Hahaha! I was just impressed by the sheer numbers of his VTC5's compared to your AW's



OK he wins!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

VandaL said:


> Eskom meet La Familia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16x Authentic VTC 5's , 8x Papa Smurfs, 2x Black sheep of the family XTAR VTC4's



As a matter of interest @VandaL why did you buy Smurfs when you have all those VTC5's? I probably know the answer but am interested in your answer.

I have to say that my favourite batteries in my arsenal are the new AW's... probably because they are button top and work that much better in a REO.


----------



## VandaL

Rob Fisher said:


> As a matter of interest @VandaL why did you buy Smurfs when you have all those VTC5's? I probably know the answer but am interested in your answer.
> 
> I have to say that my favourite batteries in my arsenal are the new AW's... probably because they are button top and work that much better in a REO.


They were going suuuper cheap during Xmas, manged to pick them up for R88-00 a cell including shipping and customs. Plus wanted to see what the hype was about. Ordered 18 now down to 7 cuz so many people bought them


----------



## Rob Fisher

VandaL said:


> They were going suuuper cheap during Xmas, manged to pick them up for R88-00 a cell including shipping and customs. Plus wanted to see what the hype was about. Ordered 18 now down to 7 cuz so many people wanted to buy them



Bingo... understood.


----------



## Daniel

where do you guys buy your batts from , alibaba ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> where do you guys buy your batts from , alibaba ?



Never.... there is no way on earth I would buy batteries from them or any other Chinese vendor!

If I haven't found what I want battery wise from a local trusted vendor I buy from a trusted US Source. My VTC5's and my new AW's came from known US Vape Stores.


----------



## Daniel

Thx Mr Fisher , though as much , so has USPS lifted their ban on battery shipping or was that only LiPo ? 

What aboout FT ? Do they still shiip to SA Batt wise @kimbo ?


----------



## VandaL

Daniel said:


> Thx Mr Fisher , though as much , so has USPS lifted their ban on battery shipping or was that only LiPo ?
> 
> What aboout FT ? Do they still shiip to SA Batt wise @kimbo ?


Doubt the ban has been lifted. Also I think couriers like DHL/Fedex don't have an issue with shipping batteries. Although a vaporshark group buy sent with UPS was held by customs for over a month because they contained batteries. People also tend to get away with shipping with USPS when the company they purchased from declares the batteries as something else(which is totally illegal).


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Thx Mr Fisher , though as much , so has USPS lifted their ban on battery shipping or was that only LiPo ?



I just went to Sweet Vapes and ordered the AW's... they took a very long time to arrive and I thought they were history but then one day a slip from the Post Office arrived and bingo!


----------



## kimbo

Daniel said:


> Thx Mr Fisher , though as much , so has USPS lifted their ban on battery shipping or was that only LiPo ?
> 
> What aboout FT ? Do they still shiip to SA Batt wise @kimbo ?



They did not have a problem when i order in December

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Daniel said:


> Thx Mr Fisher , though as much , so has USPS lifted their ban on battery shipping or was that only LiPo ?
> 
> What aboout FT ? Do they still shiip to SA Batt wise @kimbo ?


Fasttech only ships batteries via Hong Kong Post surface mail, be prepared to wait a minimum of 2 months.


----------



## kimbo

BumbleBee said:


> Fasttech only ships batteries via Hong Kong Post surface mail, be prepared to wait a minimum of 2 months.


 Agree ... the canoe over the Big Blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL

Arthster said:


> View attachment 20124​


Nice a Fanta grape army

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> View attachment 20124​



That's a lot of nipples

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Not my batteries, but this pic kinda gives me butterlflies and other feelings I've never experienced before

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> That's a lot of nipples



Yeah but there is always the one flat one in the group

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Yeah but there is always the one flat one in the group



So charge it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> So charge it



I looks like it still a little to warm for a charge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

